# Need info and parts for a Huffy Bandit



## Schweirdo (Aug 23, 2011)

I just picked up a 1977-78 Huffy Bandit. I know this bike was released as a promotion for the movie Smokey and the Bandit. I also know it came in black or white. Does anybody have anymore info or parts for this bike? Also would like to see any pics if available. Thanks

Steve


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

Schweirdo said:


> I just picked up a 1977-78 Huffy Bandit. I know this bike was released as a promotion for the movie Smokey and the Bandit. I also know it came in black or white. Does anybody have anymore info or parts for this bike? Also would like to see any pics if available. Thanks
> 
> Steve




Hey Steve,witch parts do you need? I know were one is setting out side at my buddys house. I been thinking about grabbing it for them tires that come on it  Let me know


----------

